# What do you get a 13-year-old for her birthday?



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

My cousin is turning 13 next month. I'm not able to attend the party, but I want to send her a gift. I have no idea what to get her. For my 13th birthday, my only gift was the Celine Dion CD my mother wanted (I hate Celine Dion). So I don't really have any personal experience in that arena. I don't know her very well, so that makes it more difficult. I do know that she is VERY musical - sings like crazy and plays the violin. That's the extent of my knowledge.

What would you get her?


----------



## mormontreehugger (Feb 25, 2009)

If she writes her own music at all, you could get her some staff paper (you can find the blank stuff at any music/instrument store I think). If you know what level she's at with the violin, you can ask her mom what kind of music she's into playing. I have a couple sisters who LOVE music as well, and I got them some sheet music for popular songs or Broadway musicals they were into and they loved it. Also, for the violin, I have one sister who plays and I got her a cd of Itzhak (Isaac?) Perlman (pretty famous violinist) and she absolutely loved it.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Gift certificate? Maybe there is a music store she loves? Or, would her parents know if she is saving toward something special that you could contribute to?

I recently gave a 13 y/o niece a totally funky tote bag with some magazines she likes in it. She loved it!


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

A gift certificate to the store where she gets her rosin and her strings would be nice, if she plays fiddle.

If she has an ipod, a gift certificate to itunes would also be appreciated, I'll bet.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

This year we're just giving the "older" nieces & nephews $. Last year for my nephews 15th b-day we gave him $15--- a $10 bill oragami folded into a shirt & the $5 bill into pants. They were really easy to do (just "bing" them, lol) and it made me feel better about just giving money (instead of a "real" gift). He was thrilled.


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

My little sister usually liked my gifts, even if she wouldn't admit it at the time. I always got her something distinctly NOT girly, not clothes, not typical. If she's in to music everyone else is probably getting her music stuff - it's easy. I'd look at something *different* - for her 13th birthday I got my sister a book on Feminism, and a t-shirt that said "this is what a feminist looks like." Yeah, she kinda rolled her eyes, but last year we were talking and she full on quoted one of the essays in the book I gave her. And there's more than a couple pictures on myspace of her wearing the shirt (after she cut off the sleeves and tailored it to fit better).


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

I usually give cash or gift cards to the kids in my family that are over the age of 10.







I know that my 14 y o loves getting that type of stuff himself so he can put it in savings or buy what he needs.


----------



## mgirl38 (Mar 6, 2011)

I am twelve going on thirteen in literally two days, so I would advise perhaps chipping in for something like a Karoeke machine? If thats too old fashioned, does she have a wii? If so, I'd consider getting her a sing it game for the wii, or American Idol.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Do you live close to her? If so, taking her to do something would be a nice treat. Maybe a concert featuring the violin and a nice lunch out. Or a "girl's" day out with some shopping or a spa treatment. If she has a favorite performer, you could try to get something related to him/her - whether a poster, signed photo, recording, whatever. Ask Mom if she needs anything for her playing.


----------

